# Remy the Socialite



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

My 7 year old female Yellow Lab has turned into a pretty good upland bird dog. It took her a couple of years to come into her own, but I am very happy with her bird skills now. EXCEPT . . . When I hunt Remy with fellow hunters AND their dogs, Remy too often seems distracted by their activities. She wants to drift over their way to see what they are doing when all are still looking for birds. And when the shooting starts, Remy wants to race over to be a part of the action, possibly to help with retrieves, etc. I can hunt with a dog-less friend, sharing Remy's bird hunting skills, and there's no problem. But other dogs, and shooting away from her focus, are too distracting for Remy.

Does anyone have any ideas how I can work to correct this with a 7 year old dog? Thanks for all suggestions.


----------

